# 5.2 cell size,varroa resistant?



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

You will get some relief at 5.2 or 5.1. 
Getting these numbers is pretty standard
for the first time "large" bees draw out.
Even with 4.9 wax they draw it larger the 
first go around. Just keep feeding in new
frames into the brood nest and you'll get 
to 4.9 4.8. Move the larger stuff to the
supers.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What is it horizontally? It's often bigger vertically than horizontally. I'd average them out. In the end you won't get good control of Varroa until you get down around 5.0 to 4.8mm. But every little bit helps.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

How do you mean what is horizontally?10 cells in the row from right to left.Vertically it is 5.2,horizontally its larger for some reason.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Sasha

that's kinda odd
what Michael means is measure it "across the flats"
here in the States that's horizontal
is your foundation rotated 90 degrees to ours?
that would indeed be odd
here's a pic for clarification

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/Dsc00779.jpg 

Dave

[edit] might be a language thing
left to right is horizontal

[ July 18, 2006, 04:06 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Credits toMB, did you lower the distance between the frames down to 33-30mm?
It DOES matter a lot if you want to get real SCs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually you measure cells in three directions because a hex makes "rows" in three directions. With standard foundation, here, it has a row that runs horizontally and two that run at angles. If you measure all three and average them you have a more accurate measurment.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

When I said vertically ,I meant those rows that are angled.
Sorry for the bad English.
The angled rows are about 5.2 the horizontall row is longer 5.3 and 5.4
To Alienor,no I didnt lower the distance between frames,I am not sure how to do it preciselly.


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi, Sasha,
I'm in SC in my 6.th season, and always wondering why also in nature comb I never got 4.9 cells but 5.0-.1 . So this year I read on MBs HP of lowering the distance and thought "this is sooo logical I should have noticed by myself".
I have Hoffmann frames and DH was so nice to bevel(?) them down with a plane to 32-31mm.
So my 12 frame deeps changed to 13 frames deeps.
And now I have 4.8-9mm cells in nature comb....
1mm or 2 more or few doesn't really matter but the standard 35mm is too much for SC bees.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Alienor.I will try that.This winter I will do some beveling (if thats the term).
Dang,this english.Why must everybody talk only english?Just kidding.

Danke,Sasha


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I cut mine down on the table saw. I set it for 33.5mm (1 5/16") and cut all of the end bars on one side. Then I reset it for 32mm (1 1/4") and cut them all on the other side.


----------

